# High protein feed



## dmeiermom (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm trying to develop a high protein organic feed for the does that I milk without using soy. Currently I feed mainly whole oats topped with cracked corn & BOSS at milking and Alfalfa as much as they want. Any suggestions to raise the protein percentage?


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Our dairy goat feed has culled peas (approx 26% protein) to help bring up the protein % for us.

Our pig farmer (fresh ground and mixed at the field) uses culled peas as well if we ask for it (otherwise you get soy). Very pretty green and fresh.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Cull peas also have high energy. I really wish I could locate some around here, but I've had no luck so far.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

What are cull peas?


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Peas that are culled - not okay for people, but okay for animals. Like the peas that you buy (dried) for split pea soup.


----------



## dmeiermom (Nov 7, 2012)

I contacted several feed mills &/or feed stores yesterday w/in a 100 mile radius of the Fort Worth Tx area, of course I'm sure I'm sure I missed a few.... Anyway, the mills &/or feed stores had never heard of cull peas or didn't carry them. 

Now today I've found a source for Black-eye peas, would this be the same as cull peas? Or maybe just as good?


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't know anything about black eyed peas, but I think they are more like a bean? If so, they would need to be soaked or roasted to be fed-beans have some things in them that a nutritionist called "anti-nutrition" or some such, that is destroyed when you process them.

Peas are a cool season crop, so it doesn't surprise me that you can't find any in Texas.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Can you not find non-GMO, organic soy where you are? We have it here, but it will cost an arm and a leg, maybe two arms and two legs. 

If you are feed 100% alfalfa hay/pellets, would you really want a higher percentage grain?


----------



## Golden Delta Alpines (Mar 8, 2012)

True what Cindy said. Vicki would often say too much protein can founder your goat. If you are feeding 100% alfalfa hay/pellets, there is no need to feed a high protein feed, like a 16-18% feed. It would be best to feed her around 12% protein, that is also high in fat.


----------



## dmeiermom (Nov 7, 2012)

My milking girls get Alfalfa as desired in their hay feeder and anything they can find to graze on in their 2 acre yard. I was feeding purina 16% show feed but the soy in the feed was coming out in the milk and affecting our son. So I went back to feeding oats top dressing with crimped corn & BOSS which is an 11% protein. Now it's been over 6wks on the new rations and the milk production of each doe has dropped so I'm assuming that the protein% of the purina feed made the difference. I know that I need to keep in mind the season & time of year....but so far our days still in the 70-80s with 12+ hours of daylight. 
I really appreciate the info that the members share on this forum, I'm learning soo much. Thank you Thank you


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Maybe see if you have any other "meals" in your area. Most of these like flaxseed meal, camelina meal, etc, are usually leftover from extracting the oil and will have a pretty high protein content. Also, wheat bran if you can get that, is higher in protein than most grain feeds, but I think it would take a lot to really bump up the protein and then you probably wouldn't want to feed that much of it. All legume plants and their seeds like peas and beans, are high in protein.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

You could try alfalfa pellets mixed in. Maybe your hay isn't high enough in protein


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Can you find any spent distiller's grains near you?


----------



## trnubian (Mar 12, 2008)

If you cut the corn from their diet that should bring your protein up a smidgen. Corn is only around 8%protein so when you add it to the oats it actually lowers the protein of the feed. In my experience soy is what tends to crank out that extra production after the alfalfa of course. Unfortunately for your case. You may be stuck with the lowered production? I would prefer lower production rather than having to use soy in your case.


----------

